# sick tegu!?



## MrNiceGuy736u (Sep 22, 2012)

I just got my varnyard 2012 extreme and it was fine till the second day. I started forcing air out really hard but i can't hear it so i don't think he is hissing or puffing. He sometimes almost gags or coughs. The is no mucous in nose or mouth. And he lets me pick him up no problem...sleeps as soon as he has a chance. Temps are 90 on hot side and 80 on cool. 113 bask spot. Humidity 60-80%. I am planning on taking him in to my girlfriends vethospital. But could people plz help and i ask that u don't post about varnyard/bobby cuz i don't care i just don't want my new baby to die. Thank you.


----------



## TeguBuzz (Sep 22, 2012)

You forced air out really hard? What does that even mean? Doesn't sound good.


----------



## MrNiceGuy736u (Sep 22, 2012)

It... why would any one do that. It forces air out...i was going to edit it but i thought people would figure it out...


----------



## TeguBlake (Sep 22, 2012)

vet would be your best option man. they are the only ones that can really tell you.


----------



## Logie_Bear (Sep 22, 2012)

He will breathe really hard if he's scared. Not sure if that's what you are describing. If you could get a vid and post it, that'd be helpful.


----------



## TeguBuzz (Sep 22, 2012)

MrNiceGuy736u said:


> It... why would any one do that. It forces air out...i was going to edit it but i thought people would figure it out...



Ah well I didn't understand it. Vet check would be your best bet. Doesn't sound too great.


----------



## MrNiceGuy736u (Sep 22, 2012)

Ole try tonight...he active when i hold him. Wants to get off me so he can sleep...from what i have read it sounds like he is stressed but why would he gag...


----------



## KABIKANO (Sep 22, 2012)

Sounds like he's just doing the stressed out huff and puff. The gagging idk. Vet is the best bet. Keep us updated! Well wishes!


----------



## MrNiceGuy736u (Sep 22, 2012)

I hope. Thank you all ile set up an appointment.


----------



## Steven. (Sep 22, 2012)

*Re: RE: sick tegu!?*



Logie_Bear said:


> He will breathe really hard if he's scared. Not sure if that's what you are describing. If you could get a vid and post it, that'd be helpful.



I agree.. Like the heavy breathing kinda?.. It would do that if its scared. But then you say you can pick it up no problem.. Interesting. Take a trip to the vet and keep us posted. Good luck.

sent from my phone to your eyes


----------



## kymzilla (Sep 22, 2012)

by gagging do you mean opening its mouth really wide?

mine do that all the time, they're yawning.

but if its breathing weird maybe a low grade respitory infection. For sure go to a vet though!


----------



## MrNiceGuy736u (Sep 23, 2012)

Idk he seams more active today and less heavy breathing. And gag as he opens really wide and almost vomits... lookin better today...see tomorrow.


----------



## Rhetoric (Sep 23, 2012)

Is it possible for you to post a video of it? What is your set-up like? Hope the little things alright


----------



## MrNiceGuy736u (Oct 2, 2012)

To all that care, he is cool. Active and friendly...well sleeps allot but suns to. Explores his enclosure and still lets me pick him up but only cuz he likes to climb on me. I was worried cuz he hadn't eaten for a good long time...he ate a pinky today but only after i dipped it in his water. Does he like wet food? Any one elses have this preference?


----------

